# Common Brothers



## ericirwin (Sep 8, 2012)

looking for anyone who was with Common Bros as deck cadet around about 1970, I sailed on a few of the Borders and then with KOC on Al Sabbayah and Al Badayah and I was on Fina Britannia in Maassluis for fitting out while I think it was AB was having a boiler refit and new prop shaft - ten months at 5 kts! Memories of Capt 'Tex' Bedigan in Sao Paulo in Brazil, and going to strange loading ports in Borneo and China during opec oil embargo.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a pic of Tex on my Gallery.


----------



## swrogers (Oct 3, 2007)

ericirwin said:


> looking for anyone who was with Common Bros as deck cadet around about 1970, I sailed on a few of the Borders and then with KOC on Al Sabbayah and Al Badayah and I was on Fina Britannia in Maassluis for fitting out while I think it was AB was having a boiler refit and new prop shaft - ten months at 5 kts! Memories of Capt 'Tex' Bedigan in Sao Paulo in Brazil, and going to strange loading ports in Borneo and China during opec oil embargo.


Hi Eric,
I have now left the sea and have my own company working with offshore wind farms, I should be retired really but you have got to do something!
Jim humes is on this web site somewhere, good site but not easy to navigate through it
Steve Rogers


----------



## bob phillips son (Dec 14, 2012)

From Left, me, Carl, Peter (appr), Andera Peter (purser) Rob, Roy.
Aboard Al Badia 1973


----------

